
Anbox Cloud: Scalable Android in the Cloud - blacksoil
https://anbox-cloud.io/
======
blacksoil
There's also a white paper describing what they plan to do with it in more
details:
[https://pages.ubuntu.com/rs/066-EOV-335/images/Cloud_Gaming_...](https://pages.ubuntu.com/rs/066-EOV-335/images/Cloud_Gaming_Android_WhitePapaer_20.01.20.pdf)

